# i just killed my first deer with a bow doe down doe down



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

*how do you*

post pics someone tell me and i will


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Congrats of your first deer, that is awesome!!!

I replied to your other thread about pictures. If you can't get it to work, just shoot me a PM. I will give you my e-mail and you can send them to me that way and I will post them for you.

Nice job, can't wait for picts,

Mitch


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Congrats, cant wait to see the pictures...in the meantime, how about a story?


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

*well*

me and a guy from church went up behind his house to a hang on stand that he had killed a pretty nice buck out of and he said that theres some smaller bucks coming thru and i said well lets go. ok well we get in the stands around 5:00 and the woods where calm again around 5:30and i mean after sitting there he got a phone call and it was his wife saying that she just missed a doe out of her blind and after he got off the phone he said well you need to stand up cause if one comes thru it will be soon so i stood up and flip the seat of my lone wolf hang on up and i stood there for about 1 hour and as lite was fading away the chipmunks was going crazy and then they shut up and then foot steps so i got my bow off of my ez hanger and got ready she walked down a trail that was 20yards from the stands so i drew and she was just standing their looking at a cow that was in the woods i dont no where it came from but i was thier so i put my site right on the whight patch and shot and she droped right in it both lung and heart and she ran off didnt thank my bow would shoot thru her but it did she ran about 35 yards and piled up and that was the hunt and im hooked i love bow hunting


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

*and*

it was kys youth hunt when i killed it i could have taken a gun but took my bow so im proud about that


----------

